# 1990 stanza gxe ticking noise from rocker cover, comes after ran at 130kph .. HELP?



## tim vannice (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey everyone, some input would be nice on this one.. I have a 1990 nissan stanza gxe which i just had the motor rebuilt ... new timing chain kit.. etc etc anyways when i drive at speeds around 130kph when i slow down or stop, there is a very prominent ticking noise coming from the rocker cover... it is on the left side of the box... if the engine cools down.. if i start it back up and let it idle for a few minutes the noise will go away.. this has happened a few times now and is really quite annoying since i just did (full rebuild) among other things that cost quite a bit.. every time i go to take it to a dam dealership the noise goes away.. again this is after it cools down and restarted and ran...they are quite useless when it comes to input. Other then maybe a leaky fuel injector this car runs awesome and i really wanna keep it but i cant just act like nothing is wrong and drive around doing the speed limit because something isnt right.. anyways, thanks in advance if u read this and/or offer any "usefull" help.. ciao for now.. Tim V from vancouver island bc


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

Sounds wierd to me. Oil level alright? Did you have the valvetrain rebuilt as well?


----------



## tim vannice (Dec 31, 2005)

izzen said:


> Sounds wierd to me. Oil level alright? Did you have the valvetrain rebuilt as well?




The Valvetrain wasnt rebuilt as well no... the oil level is fine... the timing chain kit was put in initially but then the guide had to be replaced as the bottom hole was bore out too big and it allowed the chain to walk over.. it made alot of noise and this new noise sounds like its coming from the same place but its not as rattley, now its just ticking..and i can sit in my car and rev it too 5000 rpm for 5-10 min and the noise wont come but if i drive at 130kph(3200rpm) the noise will come... maybe its the chain or guide or something since it only does it when in motion? but then once it starts ticking it will only idle away ive noticed when the car has cooled down.. im telling ya this ones makin me scratch my head...


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

Got me on this one as well. Post here: http://teamnse.net/forums/index.php


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I would install an oil pressure gauge, if possible, to find out what it is.

Troy


----------

